# USR8054 as a repeater???



## teufel72

i have an old usr8054 that i want to use as a repeater with a cisco wrt120n
to boost the range of my signal anyone know if its possible to do this and if yes,how?
thanks


----------



## Quiltface

Just giving you general knowledge since i dont know the UI of those 2 devices.  The usr needs to be setup as an AP or client and have the same ssid as the main WAP.  Hope that helps.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Well, I do know of this: http://dd-wrt.com
Their firmware is supposed to have the ability to use your router as a receiver, and other things. Not sure of all it does, but you could read about it.


----------



## Quiltface

lucasbytegenius said:


> Well, I do know of this: http://dd-wrt.com
> Their firmware is supposed to have the ability to use your router as a receiver, and other things. Not sure of all it does, but you could read about it.



I dont believe he can use that on the USR... the cisco perhaps.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Alright. Going to try it myself soon on my Linksys WRT54G.


----------

